
Why DTrace Makes Leopard a Must-Have Upgrade - pius
http://blog.nicksieger.com/articles/2008/02/05/why-dtrace-makes-leopard-a-must-have-upgrade
======
far33d
<http://blogs.sun.com/ahl/date/20080118>

It's not quite DTrace.

